# Grilled Eggplant Salad



## kadesma (Jul 13, 2012)

I love eggplant and search for ways to fix it. This can be grilled or you can fry it in evoo if it's as hot as it's been lately. either way is a winner.
I double or triple this for my gang. this will be enough for 4. Get a fire in the grill going then in a small bowl stir   2 cloves of well minced garlic into 1/2 cup of evoo or more if needed. now brush the 2 peeled and sliced the long way eggplants on both sides with the oil/garlic mix.Sprinkle with salt and fresh cracked pepper place on the grill the coals should be at about med. heat. Grill turning once til tender about 3-5 min. Put the eggplants on a serving platter and sprinkle with about 1/4 cup red vinegar and top with fresh chopped mint.  Parsley can be used but the mint gives a wonderful flavor. Serve at room temp 
enjoy
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 13, 2012)

I like to use this to make my eggplant parmesan, now I can have some cold...Yum!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 14, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like to use this to make my eggplant parmesan, now I can have some cold...Yum!!!


So glad you like this one it's so good.
ma


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sounds lovely Kades 

We are new to eggplant, so we are loving all these delicious ideas you are sharing, thank you


----------



## kadesma (Jul 14, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds lovely Kades
> 
> We are new to eggplant, so we are loving all these delicious ideas you are sharing, thank you


Thank you kylie
Kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

We tried this Kades and it was ever so tasty, thanks again for a wonderful recipe


----------



## kadesma (Aug 18, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> We tried this Kades and it was ever so tasty, thanks again for a wonderful recipe


Eggplant is so tasty and good. Glad you liked the salad,Kylie.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

We have been trying to find different ways to have it, this one is great, I also found a nice lasagna recipe here too


----------



## Siegal (Aug 19, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> We have been trying to find different ways to have it, this one is great, I also found a nice lasagna recipe here too



I made the best eggplant dish of my life a few weeks ago. It was an eggplant curry. If you like Indian flavors and are interested let me now I can send you the recipe


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 19, 2012)

Siegal said:
			
		

> I made the best eggplant dish of my life a few weeks ago. It was an eggplant curry. If you like Indian flavors and are interested let me now I can send you the recipe



Ooh!  Please post it, we're all interested!


----------



## Siegal (Aug 19, 2012)

I found the recipe I used online. It's a preview for google books so I hope the link works 

It looks really simple but it was amazing 

http://books.google.com/books?id=iq...a=X&ei=pz8xUIiSNIma9QSZpYCgCA&ved=0CCMQ6AEwAw


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 19, 2012)

It worked, and it sounds great!  Thanks!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the link, it does sound good


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 23, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I love eggplant and search for ways to fix it. This can be grilled or you can fry it in evoo if it's as hot as it's been lately. either way is a winner.
> I double or triple this for my gang. this will be enough for 4. Get a fire in the grill going then in a small bowl stir   2 cloves of well minced garlic into 1/2 cup of evoo or more if needed. now brush the 2 peeled and sliced the long way eggplants on both sides with the oil/garlic mix.Sprinkle with salt and fresh cracked pepper place on the grill the coals should be at about med. heat. Grill turning once til tender about 3-5 min. Put the eggplants on a serving platter and sprinkle with about 1/4 cup red vinegar and top with fresh chopped mint.  Parsley can be used but the mint gives a wonderful flavor. Serve at room temp
> enjoy
> kades



Looks beautiful. I have no grill, will try it with a pan. And I'll mix zucchini with eggplants, too, I need to rehabilitate zucchini in my cooking universe. And I don't know if I can find fresh mint, maybe I'll go for dried oregano. I would put oregano and garlic even in my cappuccino... 

Thanks for the simple and beautiful eggplant recipe, Kades


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 23, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Looks beautiful. I have no grill, will try it with a pan. And I'll mix zucchini with eggplants, too, I need to rehabilitate zucchini in my cooking universe. And I don't know if I can find fresh mint, maybe I'll go for dried oregano. I would put oregano and garlic even in my cappuccino...
> 
> Thanks for the simple and beautiful eggplant recipe, Kades



Luca

When I am lazy to go to the balcony and do the grilling I grill eggplants on the electric stove. 
I clean the eggplants, poke them with a knife, wrap every eggplant in a kitchen foil, put them on the stove and grill them on low heat. turn them from time to time, when you press the foil with a fork and the eggplant inside is soft, take it from the heat, leave it to get cold and then open , peel ad cook. 

wrap very carefully so the eggplant fluids stay inside and not on the stove, then it is very hard to clean it. 


oh and i forgot, here in greece many tmes camping gas is used for grilling eggplants. just poke the eggplant with a knife, put it on a fork or skewer, turn on the fire and grill the eggplant. it is delicious.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 23, 2012)

Souvlaki said:


> Luca
> 
> When I am lazy to go to the balcony and do the grilling I grill eggplants on the electric stove.
> I clean the eggplants, poke them with a knife, wrap every eggplant in a kitchen foil, put them on the stove and grill them on low heat. turn them from time to time, when you press the foil with a fork and the eggplant inside is soft, take it from the heat, leave it to get cold and then open , peel ad cook.
> ...



Thanks Souvlaki.
By "poking with a knife" you mean piercing them? And do you clean eggplants cutting top and bottom, or you leave them whole for cooking them wrapped in the foil?

Thanks again


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 23, 2012)

Just pierce the skin of the eggplant. poke poke poke  lol

you might clean them, most of the times i am bored and i wrap the whole eggplant as it is. I think the result is the same.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 23, 2012)

Souvlaki said:


> Just pierce the skin of the eggplant. poke poke poke  lol
> 
> you might clean them, most of the times i am bored and i wrap the whole eggplant as it is. I think the result is the same.



Thanks!


----------

